# Your Favorite Clean Bulking Cycle



## anewguy (Sep 15, 2014)

I will be looking to try to cut up between now and February naturally and then will be doing a clean bulk in Feb.  The cycle I'm coming off now was a recomp of sorts.  I lost weight and am still looking better/thicker than ever.  

I'm curious to know what you guys think are the best compounds to incorporate into a clean bulk.  (yes, before you point it out, obviously diet/training will be on point, etc.)  

So far I have done 3 cycles and have used test, tren, dbol and var.  Never touched Deca, so I'm curious about that as well.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 15, 2014)

Test tren mast var FTW.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 15, 2014)

Test
Tren
Eq
Superdrol
Epistane


----------



## Seeker (Sep 15, 2014)

For a clean bulk test and tren is all I need. Calorie intake is set at 115-120% of TDEE


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2014)

Running Test / Tren / EQ at present and a caloric surplus right in-line with Seek's suggestion. 

Scale and lifts are all heading North.

I love Bulking Season.


----------



## anewguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump.  And if anyone cares to elaborate on dosing of said AAS... That would also be helpful.  Surprised no one is mentioning deca or dbol so far.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 17, 2014)

I was doing 100mg eod of each. I actually bumped  the tren to 150-200 eod after a few weeks.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't think Deca is considered a lean bulk, with all the water retention and all..


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm definitely doing a test/tren/ EQ run very soon! I'm excited


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 17, 2014)

If I were too call any of my cycles clean it would have been test and tren. Test deca and test and tren really is all anyone needs. That's all I've ever ran.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 17, 2014)

anything with tren


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tren is the god of all steriods!


----------



## Manski (Oct 9, 2014)

Clean diet = clean bulk. Also stay away from the water retaining orals.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm running 500 Mg Test / 500 Mg EQ / 200 Mg Tren E at present.

Your dosing will depend upon your experience. As Seek said, Test & Tren alone are a fine lean bulking stack.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I'm running 500 Mg Test / 500 Mg EQ / 200 Mg Tren E at present.
> 
> Your dosing will depend upon your experience. As Seek said, Test & Tren alone are a fine lean bulking stack.



Yea those two alone are great, but if he has experience with this game, throwing in some winny, will help. Yea winny cuts fat but winny also helps build muscle. Its andogenic and anabolic


----------



## Viron (Mar 20, 2021)

Test, npp, Winnie and cardarine


----------

